# white river



## darthwader82 (Aug 30, 2011)

I am getting into fly fishing salwater. How are the white river rods???? Wanting to start with an eight weight but do not want to get upset and frustrated when the quality.makes it a dissapoiting experience. Is it worth it to spend a little more and get something by tfo??? Thanks


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I have not heard anything bad about the White River rods. On the other hand, I have heard quite a lot of positive things about the TFO rods. If you are near the Bass Pro Shop in Katy, talk to Bob Logan. he works there on Saturdays in the fly shop. He can give you some good advice to get you started.


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm happy with the two TFO rods that I have.


----------



## Capt Mike Cook (Apr 19, 2005)

Go with the TFO and you won't have to look back. Good stuff, good price.


----------



## LUISJG (Mar 22, 2006)

In case it interest you im downsizing my gear just because I bought a fleet of hatch reels so, I have a nautilus ccf 8wt used once and a sage rod with lifetime warrany used about 4 times, that will be selling for the price of the reel itself. pm me. if nterested.

also I agree with the folks here , TFO is great choice to. i use a Axiom tfo for bones great rod.


----------



## darthwader82 (Aug 30, 2011)

*rod*

Hey bud,
Yeah in interested.give me a price. But for sure sounds good.


----------



## LUISJG (Mar 22, 2006)

....


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Sage makes a good entry level rod, used to be called the Launch Series, about $200 and made in USA. Having said that the TFO BVK series is an excellent rod.


----------



## texasflycaster (Jun 16, 2009)

If you are thinking TFO, also get a look at the Clouser rod. Sage has been closing out their Z-Axis line as well, and there may be a rod or two left out in cyberspace. They could get as low as 375. which is not cheap, but is a rod you will never get tired of casting it either. TFO's are a good value, but get heavy during a day on the salt.


----------

